# NEWS: Cutest Pet Story (Vancouver)



## Pipp

*Cutest Other Pet: It's Seemore!
*

*by Stuart Derdeyn*

The Province

Sunday, December 02, 2007

He was young. He weighed under a pound. His wacky tuft of wild hair hadn't grown out. And it was cold and icky at the Main Street firehall.

Seemore, a lionhead rabbit, wasn't a good candidate for winning the Pet Superstars Cutest Other Pet category . . . yet.

All that changed after the Harvalias clan took him under their care. Having recently put their long-time rabbit to rest after eight years, the idea was to foster the wee Thumper and see if he'd fit into the family fold. He hopped right into their hearts and captured readers with his stylish outdoor pose that ran in the Province last week.

"He was only about two and a half months old when we got him," says Eleni Harvalias. "It didn't take long to realize that we wanted him to be a permanent member of the family, either."

"He's an incredibly cuddly, curious, friendly and active rabbit."

Far be it for him to hang out in the hole all day long. This bouncy bunny regularly makes trips to the school where Eleni teaches, instantly endearing himself to one and all with his floppy-eared ways. 

"He loves being petted. You start one place and just keep going and, eventually, he'll just fall asleep on your lap. He's quite the lap rabbit."

Seemore, named so because of his habit of climbing things to get a better view of his surroundings, can sometimes be found watching the fish swim in the family aquarium. He's also fond of putting on his leash and heading out into Burnaby's Central Park for discovery walks. Along the way, he's sure to make friends, stopping to wiggle his nose at one and all - save the dogs.

"He's OK with my mother's big dog, but in the open, we do have to pick him up when other animals become too curious."

Chances are, left to his own devices, Seemore would just cuddle up to the other animals and start licking them. Harvalias says that rabbits are really affectionate pets, house-trainable and easy to care for. As for that whole "eating their own treats" thing:

"Yeah, he does that. He's a rabbit. It's only hay and I can put the rest in my garden as compost. It's great."

Apparently, lionheads are a rare and expensive miniature breed exclusively designed as pets. Whoever left or lost this cute little guy a few years ago missed out on something special. And they also missed out on his tricks of hiding under the bed and making funny noises. 

All that in a package that weighs less than Big Wig, the guinea pig, who was one of the runners-up in the Cutest Other Pet contest.

http://www.canada.com/theprovince/news/story.html?id=f97faf92-bfe4-42a2-bc77-73b0c8aa062f








CREDIT: 

Seemore's winning photo.






*STILL AHEAD:* Vote now for the 10 Best Master-Pet Lookalikes. Online voting until noon Thursday, Dec. 6.
Sun. Dec. 9: Best Master-Pet Lookalikes winner named. Ten Best Trick finalists presented. Online voting until noon Thursday, Dec. 13.
Sun. Dec. 16: Best Trick winner named. Grand finale of Pet Superstars in _The Province_.


----------



## Becknutt

What a sweet story! He's a cutie pie too.


----------



## LuvaBun

Yay! Well done, Seemore.

He's obviously a much loved and spoiled boy 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...look at that little face...and what a wonderful name!


----------



## polly

he is so gorgeous and reminds me a bit of my Bill .


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Seemore is definitely an handsome guy. Who couldn't love that face?


----------



## Mistywren

....Wow....Well its rather amusing that I stumble across this years later. My name is Lauren Wynja. Seemore is actually my rabbit. I know this thread is old and stuff but I just had to comment. 

Seemore is alive and kicking though with a couple of health scares over the years but has recovered well. The contest winnings actually went towards a surgery to remove his teeth. After running into something and breaking one off, they started growing crooked and the poor fellow now is left after three surgeries without front teeth. 

My grandmother's dog has passed away sadly though he had a wonderful habit of eating Seemore's poops which, unlike what the article says, annoyed Seemore to no end. 

In his old age he is rather mean to some people and animals. Guarding his territory from crows that land in our yard and can hardly stand my lively pair of rats. Though he has met a few other bunnies and seems to like them best of all creatures, and does tend to lick them if he is allowed. 

Again to the subject of his teeth, he still can't seem to realize he doesn't have any, and when played with can try and bite but only ends up gumming you. Mainly our fault though, with his lack of biting we've gotten amazingly close with him and play fight with him all the time.

A couple of more recent photos of him.

http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/2050/39665445.jpg (This was taken on a laptop quite a few years ago.)
http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6426/p1390229.jpg (Pardon the blur, but that is Seemore's most common laying down pose.)
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7735/p1390579.jpg
http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/5205/p1390230.jpg


----------



## Mistywren

Sorry, internet mess up, double post.


----------



## LakeCondo

It's interesting to learn what happened in the 4 years between posts.


----------



## Sweetie

Lovely story about Seemore.


----------



## LuvaBun

Great to hear Seemore is still doing so well. Looks as cute as ever 

Jan


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Seemore looks just like our Mr. B, only hairier.


----------

